# Sicherheitswarnung aus signiertem Applet enfernen



## TTT (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo, wie macht man das ?


Dake !!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mai 2006)

Das geht, indem man das Manifest aus dem Applet-Archiv entfernt.
Dann allerdings wird bei unerlaubten Zugriffen auf das lokale System bzw. Ausführen von potenziell gefährlichem Code der Interpreter eine SecurityException oder eine AccessControlException werfen und das Programm anhalten.


----------



## Mörketid (29. Mai 2006)

hi, bedeutet das dann, dass das applet stehe bleibt/einfriert?

viele grüße


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Mai 2006)

Wahrscheinlich wird's erst gar nicht gestartet.


----------



## Mörketid (30. Mai 2006)

hm...oder so


----------

